# Is there a difference between a skateboard helmet and bike helmet? (safety wise)



## leighi123

Ds has a bike and a bike helmet, and he also has a little skateboard. I took him to the skate park today and noticed ALL of the other kids had skateboard helmets, no bike helmets.

I just ordered him a new bike, so was thinking of getting him a new helmet to go with it.

Is a bike helmet safe for a skateboard? Is a skateboard helmet safe for a bike? Does it matter?


----------



## 34me

We have had twol pretty substantial bike accidents in our house and I have been told there is a difference. Most bike accidents happen while moving forward (over the handle are type) so bike helmets are engineered that way and most skateboard head injuries are from falling on the back of the head when the board shoots out the front, so that's why the skateboard helmets cover more of the back of the head. If you are going to be doing both on a regular basis, I would have one of each.


----------



## Peony

DD1 spends a fair amount of time at the skatepark, we have one of each for the reasons 34me mentioned.


----------



## jocelyndale

I'll likely pick up a multisport helmet for myself (there are some which meet certifications for both bicycles and skating, but it requires knowing those standards and looking for the appropriate stickers), but I mostly use a kick scooter while chasing kiddo on his bike. I go down hills, so I have a chance of hitting my head from pretty much any angle.

I don't know if multisport helmets are suggested for small children. I'd probably buy two helmets for DS just for peace of mind.


----------



## leighi123

Ok, so I'll see if I can find a multi-sport, and if not go with a skateboard helmet, he is just now getting into it but really enjoys it. He can wear the bike helmet he has now for bike riding still, it fits him great and he hasn't crashed that one (yet... he split his old one falling on his head but wasn't hurt other than a scrape)

He has a big head, so hopefully they will have a multi-sport in his size, that sounds like a good idea and easier for him than having 2 to keep track of.


----------



## bobandjess99

We use a multi sport helmet also, because bike helmets are sort of like carseats in - once they are crashed, they are done. My kids take so many tumbles and stuff, I like being able to reuse our helmet. Skate helmets and multi's are designed to withstand multiple crashes (although obviously i would replace after a significant crash).


----------



## leighi123

I found him a multi-sport one that fits, its for ages 8+ but has a bunch of padding inside and fits him snug and in the right spot. He has been wearing that one for skateboarding, and the bike helmet for biking. It was even on sale!


----------



## Lore

Nutcase makes excellent multisport helmets for kids. Our daughter got one when she was 1 1/2, still has it (at 2 1/2) and adores it.

I realize you found a helmet, but thought I'd add the my 2cents if anyone else was still looking.


----------



## mother148

I was wondering the same thing. My son loves to skateboard and bike, he uses the same helmet for both. I feel like this is ok?


----------



## Imakcerka

Honestly helmets are not that expensive. It's best to have both kinds as they are designed for differently. If they're riding around the hood and not doing anything spectacular than it's not that big of a deal but if they're at the skate park... yeah I'd make sure they have the right equipment.


----------



## Vancouver Mommy

Bike helmets, hockey helmets, skateboard helmets, batting helmets. We're about to need offsite storage for all our helmets.


----------



## DvlDg

How I've always known it:

You can use a skateboard helmet for a bike but cannot use a bike helmet for a skateboard. As a pp mentioned a bike helmet protects more of the front. But a skateboard helmet Protects front, side, and back. Really the whole head. There are many different directions to fall off a skateboard (especially backwards) while on a bike you're gonna crash from the front. Bike helmets *do not* protect the back of the head.


----------



## justKate

Funny I was wondering this exact thing the other day. OP, I know you got your helmet, but I'm curious for toddler parents--where do you find a tiny mulit-sport or skate helmet?

DD is 2.5 and has a tiny head. Her bike helmet is an XS and is barely small enough. There's no way she could wear the 3+ years sizes I see in the stores.


----------



## 34me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vancouver Mommy*
> 
> Bike helmets, hockey helmets, skateboard helmets, batting helmets. We're about to need offsite storage for all our helmets.


Don't forget lacrosse....


----------

